# Need help indentifying numbers on foot band



## april105 (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought a Cockatiel from a friend of a relative. She is a breeder but she didn't breed this particular bird, she went to a show and bought it from one of the breeders there so I don't know much about it. The numbers on the band read NCS-08K-13-96. I have looked up what these numbers are supossed to mean but if I understood right, that would make my birds hatch date 1996 right? So did I really buy a 15 year old bird? I'm not looking to give the bird back, even though I have only had it for a week, I am already falling in love with it so I would be very disapointed if it only has a few more years to live. It doesn't look old but it doesn't seem as energetic as other birds I've seen. He's very friendly once I'm able to get him to come out. Loves to have his head rubbed and gives kisses when asked, he also whistles a lot. Seems too smart for a young bird. Please let me know what you think. Thanks, April


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bird is from the National Cockatiel Society.... thats the company that issued that birds band. size K. i think the bird is from 2008 and the other numbers are ID numbers


----------



## april105 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you! I was told this was a young bird. Is 3 years considered young?...I read that it's easier to train them at a young age. Is he still young enough to be able to train easily. To talk I mean, and how do I get him used to me sticking my hand in the cage? He's very friendly and never bites once he's out but he nips me lightly, sometimes hard depending on his mood when I try to get him to "step up" to bring him out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, 3 years is young  if hes able to step up, its easy from there lol youre lucky hes already hand tame. but some birds dont like hands in their cage...  what you can do is simply let him get used to your hand being on the outside first. once hes ok with that, place your hand in the cage and do this a few times a day. refer to lperry82's guide to taming in the taming section  shes got a great post on it!


----------



## april105 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, he does the step up very well outside of the cage and is super friendly but also shivers from time to time, I imagine he's probably still a little scared and getting used to us. I don't know how to get him out of his cage though. He will not come out on his own and I leave the door open for him all day and he chirps and runs back and forth in his cage and tries to pry through the bars to get out but yet he won't go anywhere near the opened door. I keep him out for several hours once I do get him out to get him used to us and because he's so hard to get out but there have been a few days where I gave up on getting him out for the day. It can sometimes take up to 10-15 minutes of trying but I give up after that. Do you have any tips/ trick to get him to come out on his own, besides treats, I have tried that, he's a picky eater  I am going to bed so no rush to respond now but I would very much like to know what ideas you might have when you have time 

Thanks so much


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

try a perch. get him to step up on there in the cage if you can. work with that for now. hands might freak him out in his cage  it might help. have you tried spray millet?


----------



## april105 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what all the foods are called but the owner sent a bunch of toys and foods for him. You can tell he was well taken care of  He has some white chalky stuff in his cage and stuff that looks like a long stem of seeds. The long stem of seeds is by far his favorite snack, he ocasionally eats the white chalky stuff but he doesn't much eat the bag of seed or the other food the owner sent, looks like little brown pellets. I read that they pretty much can eat anything as long as it's healthy foods but I have tried, scrambled eggs, crackers, apple sauce, a varitey of fresh fruits and veggies and cooked oatmeal, etc...So far he hasn't eaten anything I have offered him besides the stem of seeds and the white chalky stuff. I guess I need to get on the internet and read some more on what types of foods they like. I did read that they don't eat much fruit though. I have never had a bird before but have always wanted one as a child. My 10 year old wanted it but I only agrred cause I also wanted one and I knew I would be the main one taking care of it anyway and I was right. He is the sweetest bird and today he actually didn't give me much of a fuss when I got him out, only nibbled me lightly and stepped up and was able to get him out in less than 30 seconds. A big improvement from the rest of this week. I had him out for 6 hours or more yesterday and he was with me the whole time and I'm sure that's what made the difference. He lets me rub my cheek on him and kiss him all over and doesn't seem to mind it at all, I think he likes it. I stick my finger close to his face and ask him if he wants his head rubbed and he bows down for me to rub his head. He's so sweet. Are all Cockatiels so sweet or was it because he was raised well by the breeder? I just never knew a bird could be so sweet. I love him so much...lol...Sorry, I guess I'm rambling on now. Maybe I should take my questions to another forum...lol...I don't mean to bother you with all these questions. I'm just very curious about our new pet


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*NCS-08K-13-96*

Yes the bird is 15 year old.

How to read the band: 

*NCS=* National Cockatiel Society

*08K=* The is the assigned breeder code to the breeder. You can contact NCS to see if they have info on who the breeder was.

*13=* Designates the 13th chick to hatch that year.

*96=* Is the year of hatch.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah, i read it wrong. sorry bout that! on our bands here, the one letter stands for the ize of the band and often the number near it is the year born.


----------



## april105 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh no! I was told this was a young bird by the lady that picked it up from the breeder for me. I paid 100.00's for this bird and I love him so the money doesn't really matter but to sell me a pet that could potentually die of old age in a few years. I am very upset, I have every right to be though, right? What should I do? I don't want to give the bird back, so that's not an option but I was wronged so what should I do?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its OK, cockatiels can live to up to or beyond 25 yrs....you've got potentially a good ten years with this bird. You've already started with the training, continue with it and make him your best friend for the rest of his life.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

If you are happy with the bird and feel he is the right one for you then I personally wouldn't worry about his age. Yes, 15 is considered on the older side for a cockatiel, but not close to the end of his time. As long as he gets the exercise he needs, a good healthy diet, lots of love, and happiness he could potentially live for many more years. My parents have a 17 plus year old cockatiel who is happy and healthy and acts like a young bird, you would never guess his age if you saw him. A bird store that I frequent has a customer with a 31 year old cockatiel and he is also very healthy.


----------

